# Micro Fence Light



## beckchest (Nov 30, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can purchase a Micro Fence light other than from Micro Fence? Micro Fence will not sell the lights unless you buy there plunge base. I have searched the internet, but was not successful.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Can you write any bigger, I am having trouble making out what you are saying?

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Can you write any bigger, I am having trouble making out what you are saying?
> 
> Herb


lack of light... can't see...

make yur own....
add a LED light...

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ring+led+light&t=ffsb&iax=1&ia=images


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> lack of light... can't see...
> 
> make yur own....
> add a LED light...
> ...


Wow, LED's are taking over the world.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Wow, LED's are taking over the world.
> 
> Herb


this week...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

well back to the subject Robert.
I check like you did I think you will have to design your own, Micro Fence got the market closed on theirs.
unless someone owns one and wants to order it for you.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

You might want to try a new font. Some of the wizards here have bad eyesight


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

I guess I am gonna let my ignorance show here, but what the heck is a "micro fence light"? Well I know now what you were talking about. About two months age I was using my router 'free-hand' and decided I needed better lighting. (OLD EYES I GUESS) So I spent hours looking on the net looking and finally ended up with a "Microscope Light" that was circular in shape and small enough to fit up inside my plunge router base. works like a charm but it is not battery operated. DRAWBACK! Not too much of a deal breaker, still went with it. 
After reading your question to R F I looked up what you were looking for! Hey COOL Idea! But like you noted they have the market for them cornered for that particular one. What they don't have cornered is the super handy BOOK READING light My wife gave me a while back when I was reading wood working books in bed. It uses two "AA" batteries and has a flexible arm about 10" long and would work perfectly on a drill press, a metal lathe, a band saw etc. They are fairly cheap at Barnes and Nobles book stores if you want to actually hold one and see how flexible the arm is BEFORE you buy one! I now own several and the batteries last a long time compared to the "Hearing Aid Batteries used in Micro Fence Lights. (30 to 50 hours?) I bet there last 250 hours or more! Just a thought!


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Looks similar to a bore light.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

beckchest said:


> Does anyone know where you can purchase a Micro Fence light other than from Micro Fence? Micro Fence will not sell the lights unless you buy there plunge base. I have searched the internet, but was not successful.


Try this page of their catalog, Accessories - Micro Fence - Precision tools for the discerning

It says $15.95

Herb

Here is a good stand alone work http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10269111/light:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

why not just get a flexible flashlight or inspection light in LED...
there's a bazillion kinds out there...

Lisle 32250 Flexible Flashlight


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> why not just get a flexible flashlight or inspection light in LED...
> there's a bazillion kinds out there...
> 
> Lisle 32250 Flexible Flashlight


That is a good one, and I like Angies idea of a bore light too.

I like the IKES ones, but they have to be plugged in.

Herb


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Would making a clear baseplate and adding LEDs to it as described by harrysin be an option?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Wow, LED's are taking over the world.
> 
> Herb


LED us not into temptation...


----------

